# خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه



## BITAR (23 يوليو 2008)

*الاااااااااااان*
*خدمة التوصيل للمنازل من مطعم*
*ماكدونالدز *
*خدمة جديده يقدمها لكم مطعم ماكدونالدز*
*حيث تعد هذه الخدمة من أحدث الخدمات*
*لتوصيل الطلبتات للمنازل*
*نشوف هذه الخدمة الحديثة*
*التي تتناسب مع التقدم العلمي المذهل*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
v
*خدمة*
*الحلو فيها*
*السرعة*
*تطلبون اليوم*
*يوصل الطلب بعد شهور*
*




*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووة يا استاذ بيتر 

بس ياريت العنوان بقى والتليفون ​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة جدا ياأستاذ بيتر بجد_
_ميرسي كتير_
_انا هطلب بس علشان اشوف الولية دى اللى هتجيب الاكل شكلها يضحك_​


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

*طب صدقنى يا بيتر*

*الواحد يشبع بمجرد ما يشوف القمر الى جايب الاكل*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههههه

بس الخدمة دى اكيد مخصصة للحجم العائلى بس
ههههه

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

يا عم  بطلت اكل 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (24 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى الست القمر دى هاتيجى مع الدليفرى

دى عسولة خالص دة الواحد يطلب علشان يشوف العسل دة

ميرسى استاذ بيتر على الموضوع الجميل دة​*


----------



## مريوما (28 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جعت بصراحة


----------



## aHmEd tIto (28 يوليو 2008)

*لو الوليه دي هيا اللي هتجيب الاكل 

انا قررت اعمل رجيم جامد موت

اصل الدكتور قالي ان انا عندي انيميا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Esther (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*

على فكره ما كنتش اعرف عن ماكدونالدز 
انها عندها ديلفرى هايل كده 
كان نفسى اشوفها 
بس الدكتور مانعنى من اكل ماكدونالدز بالذات​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*

*بدون تعليق جامدة بس دي تبع ماك ولا كنتاكي 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه 
بس انا صاميه مش هاكل خالص
ميرسي يا استاذي العزيز شبعتني جدا
وفتحت نفسي علي الصيام
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههه*
*المطعم دة فروعة فى كل حتة *
*حتة فى الصومااال*
*شكرا بجد جميلة*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوووووووة يا استاذ بيتر ​
> 
> بس ياريت العنوان بقى والتليفون ​


* العنوان سهل خالص*
*اخر الشارع شمال*
*تليفون ثلاث اصفار صفرين زيروا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _حلوة جدا ياأستاذ بيتر بجد_
> _ميرسي كتير_
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*دا استايل جديد*
*يجرب لاول مرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



keky قال:


> *طب صدقنى يا بيتر*
> 
> *الواحد يشبع بمجرد ما يشوف القمر الى جايب الاكل*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
*الصراحه *
*صدقتى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *بس الخدمة دى اكيد مخصصة للحجم العائلى بس*
> *ههههه*​
> ...


*للقرى فقط*
*ههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> يا عم بطلت اكل
> 
> ههههههههههه​


*ليه *
*خايف من ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *يعنى الست القمر دى هاتيجى مع الدليفرى*​
> *دى عسولة خالص دة الواحد يطلب علشان يشوف العسل دة*​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هى دى النفس الحلوه*
*بالهنا والشفا*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



مريوما قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا جعت بصراحة


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اطلب مستنى ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



ahmed tito قال:


> *لو الوليه دي هيا اللي هتجيب الاكل *
> 
> *انا قررت اعمل رجيم جامد موت*
> 
> ...


*ليه لازم يعنى تكون راكبه متوسيكل *
*عشان تقتنع انها دليفرى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



esther قال:


> على فكره ما كنتش اعرف عن ماكدونالدز ​
> انها عندها ديلفرى هايل كده
> كان نفسى اشوفها
> 
> بس الدكتور مانعنى من اكل ماكدونالدز بالذات​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*جبت من الاخر*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



fady_temon قال:


> *بدون تعليق جامدة بس دي تبع ماك ولا كنتاكي *


* لا تبع شيس برجر*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحفه
> بس انا صاميه مش هاكل خالص
> ...


*لا شكر على صيام*
*قصدى على برجر*
*يووووووووووووووووووة*
*على واجب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



come with me قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *المطعم دة فروعة فى كل حتة *
> *حتة فى الصومااال*
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ملحوظه رائعة*​


----------



## merj07 (1 أغسطس 2008)

_حلوة جدا :Love_Letter_Send:
_


----------



## BITAR (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



merj07 قال:


> _حلوة جدا :love_letter_send:_


* فسر*
*المشاركه*
*ام *
*البائعة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاكله دى ليه شكرا

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bolbola142 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اكيد الواحد لازم يطلب قبليها ب6 سنين شكراً يا باشا


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا على القمر والسندوتش *​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



النهيسى قال:


> الاكله دى ليه شكرا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


* ما تغلاش عليك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه 

انا عايز 5من الساندوتش العائلى ده 
و5جراكن كولا من الالى مسكاها 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الخدمه الجديده ​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



bolbola142 قال:


> اكيد الواحد لازم يطلب قبليها ب6 سنين شكراً يا باشا


*ايه التفائل ده*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



kokielpop قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا على القمر والسندوتش *​


* هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حاجه تفتح النفس*
*صح*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خدمة التوصيل للمنازل هههههههههههه*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> انا عايز 5من الساندوتش العائلى ده
> و5جراكن كولا من الالى مسكاها
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انت عازم اسكندريه كلها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*محدش عايز يطلب تانى*​


----------



## nonaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

يدوبك يكفى الحقيقه
ميرسى 
انا هدفع بالفيزاااا اوك​


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> يدوبك يكفى الحقيقه​
> ميرسى
> 
> انا هدفع بالفيزاااا اوك​


*رجاءالتحدد*
*فيزا لاى دوله*
*هههههههههههه*
*ولا فيزا كارد*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا *nonaa​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 ده احل دلفيري شوفته في حياتي

 بس منين من الحبشه 
 مكدونالذ فتح فرع جديد هناك 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *ده احل دلفيري شوفته في حياتي*
> 
> *بس منين من الحبشه *
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا*
* وانتى الصادقه*
*فى الصومال*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا فونتالولو*​


----------



## zama (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*بطلنا خلاص*

*شكرررررررا*

*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا لتعبك


* شكرا mena magdy said*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما ينفعش يغيروا الولاية دى طيب 

لو غيروا ابقى اطلب 

و بعدين ماكدونال سمعت ان اكلة مش حلو

كنتاكى احلى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بطلنا خلاص*
> 
> *شكرررررررا*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*للدرجه دى*
*الخطوبه *
*تعمل كده*
*شكرا twety*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *ما ينفعش يغيروا الولاية دى طيب ​*
> 
> _*لو غيروا ابقى اطلب *_​
> _*و بعدين ماكدونال سمعت ان اكلة مش حلو*_​
> ...


* الست دة*
*هى الى بتعمل الاعلانات*
*علشان تجذب الزباين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا الانبا ونس*​


----------

